# Levo SL vs Orbea Rise range



## kurtsmiddie (Nov 12, 2007)

Orbea Rise riders please help me with my decision between the Levo SL and Orbea Rise. Range is very high on my requirement. I live in Colorado and returning to the high country is part of my interest in having an emtb. On the EMBN they have a great comparison of the Levo SL vs Levo range. Levo SL achieved almost 20 miles at Boost with just over 2100 feet elevation gain. Impressive results making me very comfortable with the Levo SL range even before considering the battery extender. The terrain was hilly with dual track road and singletrack with heavier tires. So... any thoughts/input on expected range on the Rise in boost. I can work backwards on expected range knowing what the bike can achieve in boost.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got my Rise, sweet bike! Hopefully going to ride maiden voyage tomorrow. Although I never really ride in boost much, on my Decoy with more torque, I may more with the Rise. You do realize the Rise has more torque than the SL? Riding in my driveway late this afternoon, I can tell it’s gonna be awesome, and if they unleash software to its 85nm, that will be incredible. Very smooth bike. $ for $ spec, no comparison.


----------



## kurtsmiddie (Nov 12, 2007)

Gutch said:


> Just got my Rise, sweet bike! Hopefully going to ride maiden voyage tomorrow. Although I never really ride in boost much, on my Decoy with more torque, I may more with the Rise. You do realize the Rise has more torque than the SL? Riding in my driveway late this afternoon, I can tell it's gonna be awesome, and if they unleash software to its 85nm, that will be incredible. Very smooth bike. $ for $ spec, no comparison.


I look forward to hearing from you with respect to range on the Rise. More power is good. I have ridden the Levo SL and trail mode will provide most of the support that I am looking for. For longer and harder high country I expect that I will want the additional power of Boost. I am not looking to ride in Boost very much, only as needed, but I like to know the range with boost because I can get a feel for it's max capabilities. It looks like the Levo SL has the range and support I am wanting even though I love the Rise. It looks awesome and I am sure it rides great!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, either bike sounds like it will work for you.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

For reference... my biggest day on an SL was 29 miles and 5700ft. Probably 80% eco and 20% trail (30/100 modified for me). Internal battery only and had 13% left

Also have done plenty of 20-25 miles with 4kft+ and 30+miles with 2k-2.5kft. These are mostly in trail.

I weigh 180ish and am in decent shape. My SL is close to 41 lbs with a coil and bigger fork setup


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's some more SL data

As an experiment, I removed the internal battery and just used an extender (160wh).
Bike weight was 36.5#
I'm about 205# ready to ride
settings were low, eco 20/40 trail 30/50 didn't use turbo. 99% of the ride was eco
friends were on XC bikes
32wh or 20% battery left at the end









Another ride with internal battery, no range extender
bike weight 39.2#
40% battery left. Using higher power eco 30/50 trail 40/60 turbo 60/80
equal mix of eco and trail...turbo for the pavement to and from the trailhead.









Have done 35-40 mile rides with 5000+ elevation gain using a range extender in addition to the internal battery. Never had less than 20% battery left for those rides, sometimes as much as 30-35% left depending on power settings. The range can be pretty impressive if you're relatively fit.


----------



## kurtsmiddie (Nov 12, 2007)

I feel confident that the Levo SL does have the range that I want. I am still looking forward to hearing more info on range with the Rise. 

New Rise owner's please provide any info you may have on the range. Thanks.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

If you get an extender for either, they’ll serve your range. Just gotta compare components and costs.


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

I own a levo SL and a friend has the rise. I've ridden his bike a few times. Noticably more power. Steering is quicker than the SL. Range is likely a bit more than SL. Both my bike and his weigh 41.5lb. Big differences: rise is much less expensive, comes with a better build spec and more power. If have a hard time justifying an SL right now.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

SL motor is 48v vs orbea‘s 36 so theoretically the sl is more efficient. How that translates in the real world is to be seen. I’ve heard the orbea rattles though. Orbea chainstay is slightly longer. But it looks like an awesome bike overall. I still prefer the sl for my purposes. The sl can be made lighter by removing the internal battery And running only on the extender.


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

Mtbvkk said:


> SL motor is 48v vs orbea's 36 so theoretically the sl is more efficient. How that translates in the real world is to be seen. I've heard the orbea rattles though. Orbea chainstay is slightly longer. But it looks like an awesome bike overall. I still prefer the sl for my purposes. The sl can be made lighter by removing the internal battery And running only on the extender.


I don't think higher voltage equals higher efficiency. I do know the Rise feels like it steers quicker than my SL, so if I had one I'd extend the fork to a 160. After doing several rides with my friend, we tend to end with almost the same percentage of battery left. Efficiency seems equal.

My friend had a problem with the spindle on his motor. Specialized sent him a new motor in two days. It's nice that the motor is used by so many bikes... Much larger production means better availability. *Interesting note:* his new motor doesn't say "RS" on the side.

Now that specialized has raised their prices significantly, the price Gap is even larger. Choosing between the two is really a no brainer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

StumpyJim said:


> I don't think higher voltage equals higher efficiency. I do know the Rise feels like it steers quicker than my SL, so if I had one I'd extend the fork to a 160. After doing several rides with my friend, we tend to end with almost the same percentage of battery left. Efficiency seems equal.
> 
> My friend had a problem with the spindle on his motor. Specialized sent him a new motor in two days. It's nice that the motor is used by so many bikes... Much larger production means better availability. *Interesting note:* his new motor doesn't say "RS" on the side.
> 
> Now that specialized has raised their prices significantly, the price Gap is even larger. Choosing between the two is really a no brainer.


Did your buddy blow his Shimano or speshy motor? I'm confused


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

StumpyJim said:


> I don't think higher voltage equals higher efficiency. I do know the Rise feels like it steers quicker than my SL, so if I had one I'd extend the fork to a 160. After doing several rides with my friend, we tend to end with almost the same percentage of battery left. Efficiency seems equal.
> 
> My friend had a problem with the spindle on his motor. Specialized sent him a new motor in two days. It's nice that the motor is used by so many bikes... Much larger production means better availability. *Interesting note:* his new motor doesn't say "RS" on the side.
> 
> Now that specialized has raised their prices significantly, the price Gap is even larger. Choosing between the two is really a no brainer.


Higher voltage does equate to higher efficiency - you need less current to generate the same power and therefore less heat is dissipated. But you may not see it in real world usage for a myriad of factors. And the differences may be subtle and show up in non normal scenarios ( like extremely hot or cold temperatures etc ), how one person uses a bike vs another etc. And at the end of the day it's probably too minor an issue to distinguish the two bikes.

I didn't closely examine the specs, but it is pointed out here that the orbea frame is 1 kg more than the equivalent sl:





Levo SL - Levo SL vs Orbea Rise **edit update**


I have a 2020 and a 2021 Levo SL. Both are expert large. The 2021 is mine, the 2020 is my wife's. My friend just bought the Orbea Rise M10 size large. I rode his bike for a bit today. You can look at their respective websites for details on spec setups. Here is my comparison of his bike and...




www.emtbforums.com





That would affect things too

Personally I think they're both great bikes and each has its place. From what I've head the power delivery of the sl is much more natural in non turbo. I do have an sl on order and I feel it's the bike for me but if it wasn't available I would Likely get the orbea.


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

Gutch said:


> Did your buddy blow his Shimano or speshy motor? I'm confused


It was the Shimano more that was replaced.


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

Mtbvkk said:


> I didn't closely examine the specs, but it is pointed out here that the orbea frame is 1 kg more than the equivalent sl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my thread on the emtb site. I didn't report a 1kg difference in weight. I said the 2021 rise M10 weight exactly the same as my 2021 SL expert.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

StumpyJim said:


> That was my thread on the emtb site. I didn't report a 1kg difference in weight. I said the 2021 rise M10 weight exactly the same as my 2021 SL expert.


Someone else made the point later in the thread.


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

Mtbvkk said:


> Someone else made the point later in the thread.


Well I put them on the scale. I believe my scale over advertised weights.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

If you’re happy thats all that matters


----------



## StumpyJim (Jul 4, 2019)

Mtbvkk said:


> If you're happy thats all that matters


I am happy with the truth.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

StumpyJim said:


> I am happy with the truth.


`

Not sure why the snarkiness - as I mentioned they are both great bikes, I have no idea about the weights and I believe you that you saw the weight and if you are happy with it that's great. I was not on that thread and just pointed out clearly that another person mentioned a 1kg difference. I also mentioned I had not seen the specs myself so I don't know the truth myself nor did I claim to. From my perspective both what you or anyone else say is data to learn from.


----------

